# Feeder Outlook



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Like about everything else in agriculture....unsettled.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/feeder-cattle-prices-a-little-scary-naa-nate-birt/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

All areas of the cattle market are just too volatile for comfort right now.

I wish the fed/fat cattle prices would level off somewhere so we could get an idea where the stocker prices and calf prices will settle.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Today's sale had 900 1100 lb steers anywhere from 105 to 180. 1300 and 1400 were going .79 to .95. 400 to 500 avg 1.80 top calf was 2.80 still money to be made


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like a big spread. Is it a savvy cattleman or an eager newbie paying the top part?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Normal big order buyers. Quality was all over the place. They all sit together though and if a bid comes from outside of their group they will run it way up. Can work to your benefit sometimes.


----------

